# Parting tool from a jointer blade



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2016)

I mentioned in another thread that jointer blades made great parting tools, so while I was snapping pics this evening I took a picture of one I just made. Bubinga handle. My other one is getting kinda short. The steel on these is harder than regular turning tools, which means it might snap rather than bend, but I have never had a problem, and I have abused it pretty hard, it takes and holds a very sharp edge. The handle is 2 pieces, I dado a shallow groove in each side to accept the tang portion (about 2") for a nice tight fit, then clamp together with epoxy, or in this case, JB weld. Then I round the handle over on the router, take it to the belt sander to smooth out any other corners,then done. My first one stayed completely solid... Oh yea, you have to grind off the edge of the blade too....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool tool. Dema had a video on making one. Very informative. And @Bean_counter is looking to make one too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 4, 2016)

How thick is it? I would like to have a 1/16" parting tool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> How thick is it? I would like to have a 1/16" parting tool.



Use a sawzall blade. Those are good n solid. And they come cheap! Try the metal cutting blades....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool tool. Dema had a video on making one. Very informative. And @Bean_counter is looking to make one too....




Man...I'm such a dolt. I coulda swore it said marking tool from jointer blade. Derp...


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 7, 2016)

Very nice. I got a couple I made from old planet blades that work great also. 

I still need to get the old ones out and sent to @Bean_counter. Haven't forgot man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

Barry, I have a friend who makes and sell some of the finest turning tools, with exotic wood handles, you can get. His Fred Messer.


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good! I'd suggest you add a ferrule to strengthen it, especially with a 2-part handle.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2016)

Tim Carter said:


> Looks good! I'd suggest you add a ferrule to strengthen it, especially with a 2-part handle.


Thanks Tim, a ferrule is not necessary with this design, I've had parting tools with ferrules fail and come out of their sockets, get loose and sloppy, etc, I have an old one with this design that I have put through the wringer and it is still rock solid, the metal would break before the handle would.....


----------

